# FSH level on high side. Is it over for me?



## l8bloomer

Just got the FSH reading from my Doc. It is 10.7, much to my disappointment.:cry:

i know this means my egg reserves are low. Does this mean I will not be able to have a baby? I think I ov every month. 

I asked the doc whether I would still ov every month with low reserves. She says she's not sure and that if I had anovulatory cycles I would still have a period without ovulation, and to be sure, I would have to use OPK or do temping. She said she's not a FS and does not know for sure. 

So, does anyone here know if I still have a chance, or is it all over for me?


----------



## readyformore

I have the same FSH level (10.6). 
I will be 35 next month, and have one ovary.

I ovulate EVERY single month, without fail. I am positive of that. 

The women on chat forums and information on the net, seem to discouraging with that number. However, neither my ob/gyn nor my RE are concerned. In fact, they both blew me off when I mentioned it as cause for concern. 
I'm going with the docs. If neither of them are worried, then I guess I shouldn't be too worried. 

Now, I have been ttc for a long time, (20 cycles) but I also had to ttc this long when I was 24, so I know infertility is not exclusively an age related or FSH related issue for me.

FSH also fluctuates month to month. I had mine redrawn and it was 9.0. 

Good luck.

ETA- The only way to confirm ovulation is with temping, not opks. You can get a +opk and still not ovulate. Or, what happens with me, is I have such a short LH surge, that I have only ever caught it once. I would use opks, never get a +, and still ovulate. 
So, I would absolutely temp. Go to TCOYF.com. A lot of people use fertilityfriend.com, but I think that TCOYF (at least the book), is hugely more informative. You can use either site to chart online.


----------



## bluebutterfli

Your FSH isn't that bad. ALOT of women have gotten pregnant with FSH's much worse than yours. Don't be discouraged. There is a great book called inconceivable written by a woman who had an FSH of 42 and got pregnant naturally. Numerous physicians refused to work with her so she did it on her own. She also wrote a follow up book called the fertile female that goes into detail of how she changed her mind, body and heart. Her suggestions can be used with fertility treatments also. Best of luck to you.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Actually FSH on its own isn't as important as its link with LSH. In pre-IVF blood work last January 2011, my FSH was 16.4, but after a course of acupunture and discovering an underactive thyroid, in May 2011, my FSH was 10.8 and my LH was 10.00 and I conceived naturally in June (and am due next month)....my AMH, incidentially, was 4.28 in January (unsure in May)....

Incidentially, although I did acupuncture, I couldn't tolerate the herbs! I also lost weight, healthy eating and gentle exercise, plus regular vitamins/folic acid, so nothing special post-mc in August 2009. Also, I am 44 (43 when I conceived).

I recommend Zita West's various books as well Marina Nichols, 3 Steps to Fertility, which was really helpful....

best wishes


----------



## tigerlilly

you can lower your fsh levels it does take time tho and they can change each month!


----------



## PositiveUs

When my doc did FSH level I didn't know to also ask for Estradiol level for D3.
So after doing my own research I realized that Estradiol and FSH have a negative feedback loop and if Estradiol is high it can make FSH look normal or lower than it actually is.
This freaked me out!
Come to find out Estradiol is 94 which is high!
Why didn't he test FSH and Estradiol at the same time???????? 
You really have to watch these physicians and what they do and push for what you think you need. Every hour of research is very important for your own advocacy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gingersnaps

PositiveUs said:


> When my doc did FSH level I didn't know to also ask for Estradiol level for D3.
> So after doing my own research I realized that Estradiol and FSH have a negative feedback loop and if Estradiol is high it can make FSH look normal or lower than it actually is.
> This freaked me out!
> Come to find out Estradiol is 94 which is high!
> Why didn't he test FSH and Estradiol at the same time????????
> You really have to watch these physicians and what they do and push for what you think you need. Every hour of research is very important for your own advocacy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wow - I did not know that - thanks for the heads up


----------



## lisap2008

High FSH does not mean you cant have a baby.
https://singledigitpercent.blogspot.com/2009/05/over-40-high-fsh-success-stories.html


----------



## heavenly

A couple of years ago, my FSH was 7, pretty good for my age (44 then).

Had it done again last autumn and it was 17 and I was devastated, thought the menopause was on the way! But did a bit of reading and saw that a FS likes to see 3 FSH results on the trot, so I did that and the next 3 months were fine, I am 6.2 now. Stress can cause a high FS. 

You're not down and out with 10.7 x


----------



## PositiveUs

Not to be a downer but from everything I've read, FSH is only as good as the highest test you've had, so even if you have several FSH results, they go by the highest one to show ovarian reserve not the lowest. :nope:


----------



## Gingersnaps

PositiveUs said:


> Not to be a downer but from everything I've read, FSH is only as good as the highest test you've had, so even if you have several FSH results, they go by the highest one to show ovarian reserve not the lowest. :nope:

I am by no means an expert on this but logic leads me to think if you are ttc and you get your FSH down that is good and it will help and it is possible to lower it. I would be surprised if a doctor would not consider the current FSH as the most important. New follies are produced each month. 
I think the your worst FSH is what is considered, is what they say to potential egg donors and such.
I may be wrong but I hope I am not:blush:


----------



## manuiti

Hi there!

I've just had my prelim bloods done and everything came back normal (Estradiol, T3, T4, TSH, etc) except my FSH and LH. At almost 37 years old, my FSH is 25.9. My RE literally just wrote back to me asking if I was sure I took the test on CD2 or 3. He said if that's the case over 10 is so-so (so I don't think your results are anything to get too worried about), but over 20 is bad. However, he now wants me to go back and have the FSH test redone, again on CD2 or 3, and also get AMH done.

I hope I'm counting CD1 correctly, because I usually spot for a couple of days before what I call CD1 - full red flow (sorry if tmi).

Also, even with my FSH being as high as it is, I temp every month and I know that I ovulate every month.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: though hun, I know I completely freaked out when I got my result and pretty much spent the next two days crying. But it's not over till it's over.


----------

